# New shooter needs sight help



## shloopter (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm pretty new to this gun stuff and haven't taken a course yet but I've been to the range a few times with my buddies. I just want to know how everyone is using their sights on the CW9. Are you lining up the sights so that the top of the front is even with the top of the back sight? I know this is a super stupid question, but I seem to be shooting high and thought I may be using the sights wrong. I also shoot to the right but I think I need to work on my trigger pull.

Thanks,

California, CW9


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

it's not a stupid question. Line every thing up.

As for shooting with your buddies I've found this isn't usually the best way to train.
Too much distraction and lots of social time . It's fun but not condusive to training.
Unless your buddies are bullseye shooters.

Try going alone and shooting very slowly. Watch where you sighted and where the bullet went. 
There are times you have the proper sight picture and the bulllet doesn't go there. 
Lot's of reasons for that. That's where learning begins and the real fun starts.

AFS


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

If your shots group low and to the left most likely you are jerking the trigger instead of squeezing it.

If your shots group high to the left - say in the 9 o'clock to 12 o'clock position - you are probably anticipating the recoil and pushing the firearm up. This is called riding the recoil. Groups in this area are also caused by lack of follow-through.

If your group is consistent at about 9 o'clock you most likely do not have your finger on the trigger properly. You are probably squeezing at an angle instead of straight back.

If you group is high to the right you may be heeling the firearm - anticipating the recoil and pushing with the heel of your hand.

If your shots group fairly consistently to the right in the 3 o'clock area you are probably thumbing the gun. That is, as the gun goes off you are pushing on the side of the frame with your thumb.

If your group is consistently low, say in the 6 o'clock area, you may be breaking your wrist, that is, anticipating the recoil and cocking the wrist down. Low shots also come from improper follow-through when the shooter relaxes too quickly.

If all the shots are hitting right, low, say in the 4 to 5 o'clock area, you may be tightening your grip just as the gun fires. This is another form of anticipating recoil.

http://www.is-lan.com/challenge/images/Pistol-Correction.pdf


----------



## shloopter (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks!

I spent the day alone out at the range trying different things. I'm still a bit right. I'm starting to figure things out. I still need advice on which arm should be the strong arm. I'm right handed and have a tendency to hold my left stronger.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a target that might help you out a little. :smt1099


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

shloopter said:


> ... Are you lining up the sights so that the top of the front is even with the top of the back sight?


I use the "sight picture" I was taught to use. ( Assuming you have a flat topped front sight) Front sight aligned level with the two blades of the rear sight and equidistant between the rear two sight blades. Target "bullseye" sitting atop the front sight.


----------



## shloopter (Jul 3, 2010)

Baldy and Sully. Thanks. Big Help!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

On the CW9 I....... Dot the I.......... and put the front dot on where I want the bullet to hit not under it. It works very well for me.

It is hard to do but try to just use the pad of your finger tip....the CW9 has a bit of a trigger pull so you have to be very steady and not anticipate the bang. Try to keep your grip consistant all the way through ...what i mean is as it gets time to fire don't begin to tense your grip, that will push the barrel right.

Good luck the CW9 is a fine gun enjoy it, get to know it , I hope you become as happy with yours as I am with mine.

RCG


----------



## shloopter (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks recoilguy. I like it so far and the best part of being a new shooter is that every time I go out, I get better at it. I've only shot a few guns and this one is certainly the most challenging so far. But it the smallest and I'm approved for CCW. Just need to get a handle on it for the test.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are the various sight pic I use..according to the sights themselves

open_sights.svg on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is how Beretta instructs the sight use:


----------



## shloopter (Jul 3, 2010)

Went back out to the range last weekend and learned a lot. Tighter grip, looser trigger finger, focus on the sights not the target and it made a big difference. The biggest help was practicing with dry fire. The instructor told me that most of the aiming issues are with the anticipation of the bang and recoil, so he recommended the dry fire technique. It helps because it immediately tells you what's going on during the trigger pull. Well anyways, I qualified for my CCW tonight with all but 3 rounds in the orange center square. 

I'm having fun now!


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations!

Keep practicing!


----------



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

AND it will still probably shoot left..nature of the beast


----------

